# Is the Aldi Power Craft PW the best spec PW for under £100?



## Dean_82 (Feb 21, 2007)

:wave:

Is the Aldi Power Craft PW the best spec PW for under £100?

*450 l/h* 
130 bar rated
2,1 kw

Gonna use my AB H/D lance with a karcher gun with this machine....I'm pretty sure this will work? Someone did mention that the power craft PW doesnt tend to foam much with a AB lance tho.... ?!?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

it foams just fine with it...

are they selling it again? mines just died, but its had some real abuse, and easily lasted longer than a genuine karcher 4.99


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

ianFRST said:


> it foams just fine with it...
> 
> are they selling it again? mines just died, but its had some real abuse, and easily lasted longer than a genuine karcher 4.99


remember it has a 3yr warranty, so you maybe able to return it for a new one or refund :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Dean_82 said:


> :wave:
> 
> Is the Aldi Power Craft PW the best spec PW for under £100?
> 
> ...


Lidl do one in Marh 510L/hr
160 bar
2k8w 
10 metre hose


----------



## Dean_82 (Feb 21, 2007)

Avanti said:


> Lidl do one in Marh 510L/hr
> 160 bar
> 2k8w
> 10 metre hose


mmmm how much? and who makes it?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Avanti said:


> remember it has a 3yr warranty, so you maybe able to return it for a new one or refund :thumb:


i wish i could, no idea where the receipt is, and ive defo binned the box


----------



## Dean_82 (Feb 21, 2007)

D?ean_82 said:


> mmmm how much? and who makes it?


or any link?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

If I were to buy one of these Aldi machines, where can I source a lance for it? What brand?


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

ALDI have these inagain on sunday, £79.99 :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Jace said:


> ALDI have these inagain on sunday, £79.99 :thumb:


Yeah that's the reason for the question................:thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Mine has been fine, they are all throw away at this price IMHO, but 3 years warranty, can't go wrong. Mine has started to blip, but not very often, if it gets worse I'll take it back and get another.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Neil_S said:


> Mine has been fine, they are all throw away at this price IMHO, but 3 years warranty, can't go wrong. Mine has started to blip, but not very often, if it gets worse I'll take it back and get another.


So you reckon investing in one of these is a winner compared to spending more on a Karcher?


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Yes, my K499 went in 13 months, this Aldi machine is virtually identical and you get the warranty


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Neil_S said:


> Yes, my K499 went in 13 months, this Aldi machine is virtually identical and you get the warranty


Reckon I will be buying one this week then..............thanks for the input!!!


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

What's the most cost effective way of making the hose length longer?

Karcher 6m extensions seem to be about £30 which bumps the price a lot closer to the K555 I have my eye on already.


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Isn't there a cheap hose kit that you can get from B&Q ? I seem to remember a post on here about it when I was searching around for Karcher advice.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Avanti said:


> Lidl do one in Marh 510L/hr
> 160 bar
> 2k8w
> 10 metre hose


Any more info on this Lidl one guys? The longer hose gets my attention.

How long is the hose on the Aldi one? 6m?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

mattjonescardiff said:


> Any more info on this Lidl one guys? The longer hose gets my attention.
> 
> How long is the hose on the Aldi one? 6m?


keep up at the back, I think it was there last Friday, you may get lucky at a store near you.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

and lidl are [email protected] anyway!!

they advertise these cheap prices, but they NEVER have them in, they maybe get a handfull, and thats it!

still with the aldi one imo


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

ianFRST said:


> and lidl are [email protected] anyway!!
> 
> they advertise these cheap prices, but they NEVER have them in, they maybe get a handfull, and thats it!
> 
> still with the aldi one imo


You have to get in early :speechles 
TIP: Go in the store about 20 mins before closing, they usually get tomorrow's stock out in prep for opening, you can get em then, our store had 2 left .


----------



## Al Fresco (Mar 29, 2008)

Just got a hose made up from the ebay seller. Told him my pw make and he fitted the correct hose end attachments.

Top job!

I've now got a hose that is not only longer but is more maneagable than the karcher hose and I'm not continually fighting it when I need to roll it up.

Highly recommended

Al Fresco


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Al Fresco said:


> Just got a hose made up from the ebay seller. Told him my pw make and he fitted the correct hose end attachments.
> 
> Top job!
> 
> ...


same, the hasstle the karcher hose gives is well worth the investment in this new hose


----------



## mikerd4 (Oct 27, 2006)

anyone got any actual experience as to which is the better the lidl or aldi one?

Going to take my halfrods one back today, I hold no joy as I cant find the receipt but I only used it 3 times and it packed up


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

mikerd4 said:


> anyone got any actual experience as to which is the better the lidl or aldi one?
> 
> Going to take my halfrods one back today, I hold no joy as I cant find the receipt but I only used it 3 times and it packed up


I would check if both if any are still available


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

I got one of the pressure washers from aldi today, gonna have to modify the brass bayonet fitting on my foam lance to fit but other than that its a nice bit of kit


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

robsonj said:


> I got one of the pressure washers from aldi today, gonna have to modify the brass bayonet fitting on my foam lance to fit but other than that its a nice bit of kit


Which Foam lance have you got? Do the Elite Foam Lance and AB Foam Lance both need modifying?


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2007)

Picked one up on Sunday funny three inch of snow and the the store had loads in stock


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> Which Foam lance have you got? Do the Elite Foam Lance and AB Foam Lance both need modifying?


In the end i just fitted my old karcher gun to the powercraft hose, sorted


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

the easi spray bottles that aldi sells aswell are good, if you get the normal shampoo one and open it, i have found it to be alot better and thicker than snow foam through the foam lance


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

i went in and checked and apparently the warranty is to send it off for repair only,

but theres a fault where the machine starts to blip, and this is just air in the system, which you can fix yourself by just connecting up the water, and not plugging in the power, then just unplug the gun hose and let water flush through for a while.
this removes the air and fixes the jetwash


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

mouthyman said:


> i went in and checked and apparently the warranty is to send it off for repair only,
> 
> but theres a fault where the machine starts to blip, and this is just air in the system, which you can fix yourself by just connecting up the water, and not plugging in the power, then just unplug the gun hose and let water flush through for a while.
> this removes the air and fixes the jetwash


:thumb:


----------



## ethos (Jun 24, 2007)

Well i've used this twice now, seems ok. The "pattern" seems a little weird to me but i'm hardly one to comment.

How do you guys use this to prewash then?

At the moment I'm putting it on the lowest setting with some wash in the little holder... this does cover the car in wash but doesn't really get much off.

Should I use some higher power first to blast some crap away then cover it in suds?


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

I've got a karcher foam gun. I tend to rinse first, then foam, allow 5 minutes to dwell before removing at a higher pressure.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

ethos said:


> Well i've used this twice now, seems ok. The "pattern" seems a little weird to me but i'm hardly one to comment.
> 
> How do you guys use this to prewash then?
> 
> ...


Sounds like you need to rinse and then foam mate as said above..........you got some snow foam and a foaming lance?


----------



## br3n (Jul 16, 2007)

just for anyone still looking for a LIDL one, theyre in my local shop (worthing) as I went in today for cheap chocolate!


----------



## ethos (Jun 24, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> Sounds like you need to rinse and then foam mate as said above..........you got some snow foam and a foaming lance?


Not yet, it's next on my list.

What is recommend to go with this pressure washer? :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

ethos said:


> Not yet, it's next on my list.
> 
> What is recommend to go with this pressure washer? :thumb:


From reading threads you can use an AB Lance or an Elite Lance but both will need to be filed down a bit as they don't fit the Powercraft system spot on........


----------



## vRS_TDi (Mar 18, 2006)

Im looking to buy a new PW, bought a cheapo one a few years back and it wasnt that great, so i want to get a new one. I was initially looking to buy a Karcher one, but they are quite expensive for the half decent ones, but then again i will be buying a good brand. Although these ALDI and LIDL ones seem to be quite powerful for less money, and last as long as the expensive Karcher's.
How much is LIDL selling theirs for?

Cheers


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Just bought the Aldi one from Loughborough and it was £69.99 although was still labeled at £79.99  
Good stocks as well :thumb:


----------



## da_murphster (Mar 6, 2007)

Just to clarify - what's the difference between the aldi and the lidl PW?


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

just been back to the local one, and got another one, the old one was on its last legs after nearly 3 years of very hard work, so i couldnt go wrong for another 3years worth at least :thumb:

and ive just found out i can get my old one reconditioned for about £30 so may well get it done so i have a spare, or give it to my dad


----------

